# crappie spawn



## fire-tiger (Mar 15, 2005)

Looking for some info on what water temp will bring crappie into the flats where they spawn on my favorite lake. Have one great spot for some big ones that I have never really timed, only have been there at the right time.

This year I would like to be there when it starts and I know the temp will have alot to do with it. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

I am not 100% sure but I believe its 50-55 degrees.


----------



## fish eater (Jan 4, 2005)

Crappies actually spawn, as in doin the deed, when the water temp gets between 55 and 60 degrees. Usually at night. A female can fertilize as many as 3 nests. Healthy males can fertilize up to 15 nests. Since cals are nest builders, the pre-spawn activity begins right after ice out when they stage in the deeper channel edges close to the shallows. As soon as the water temp hits 40-44 degrees on those nice sunny spring days, the cals will start to move into the shallows to build the nests. The males develop a stripe down their snout, and begin to turn dark black. After spawning the females split, the males guard the eggs and fry.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

not sure on water temps, but on a small inland lake i fish I find them shallow in may


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

if your favorite lake, has any in or out going creeks with alot of windfalls try them with 1/32 oz. jigs and curlytails[charchuse berkly power grubs].when the water hits that 50-60 degree temp.I allways do good around that wood in the early spring......


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

According to IN-fishermen

Crappies spawn in the lower 60s 

However Males in particular are in the spawning area from the low 50s on, the females will be close by a few feet deeper. 


By the way crappies spawn 2 feet deeper than the water clarity.

In other words most fish will spawn at 4 feet deep if the water is clear enough to see to the bottom in 2 feet of water. 

In some places with very clear water crappie will spawn very deep, but you may still see them hunting food in the shallows.


When you catch a very dark crappie you will know the spawn is on as the males get very dark at this time, some almost turn black.


TD


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

subocto said:


> not sure on water temps, but on a small inland lake i fish I find them shallow in may


 Start hitting the flats hard around the first of May and you should hit paydirt...Keeping in mind that bad cold fronts will move them out to the edges...


----------

